# The best book you have read for Viszla training.



## Vizslaowner123 (Mar 21, 2021)

Hi all, 

Does anyone have any recommendations of a book for training a Vizsla that they have found very insightful? 

I've been on a steep learning curve for the last 12 months using gun dog training, training classes and countless YouTube videos. I'd like to further my knowledge of the breed and applicable training techniques and I'd be really grateful for any recommendations you have. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

The Vizsla by BC Boggs.
Gun Dog by Richard Wollters.
Training Retrievers for Meadows and Marshes by Jim Spencer.
Anything by Delmar Smith.
If you can find any books by Horace Lytle, buy them. He was a dog trainer from the late 1800's.

The "key" is to not limit yourself to one discipline training form. The Vizsla is a versatile dog and earned that reputation for a reason. They're not just strictly pointers. Learn from all breeds, pointers, setters, retrievers, and flushers. You would be stunned at what a Vizsla can be taught to do.
The best way though is to become active in local and regional organizations. You will meet a broad cross section of individuals, with a deep training foundation. From this pool, sample techniques and processes to give you more tools in your box.
No one has ever learned it all, and no one ever will. Each dog is different and presents new challenges. The fun is in the learning, and letting the dog teach you, how much you do not know.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I also like Juvenile Delinquent Dogs by Sue Brown


----------



## Vizslaowner123 (Mar 21, 2021)

Thank you both! Your recommendations will keep me busy for some time!


----------

